# Jaguar Project Part Two (continued)



## jwm (Dec 22, 2009)

Of course the first part is finding the bike, and recovering the missing parts. I had that much taken care of by 1981. But this, and the other two classics were mothballed by '83. They did service as living room decoration in the early nineties, but they've been crated up and stored since '97. I'm putting the fleet back on the road, and the Jaguar is first in line for a refurbish. Which brings me to Part Two: disassemble the thing for a thorough cleaning...





 Almost done with that. I'll get back on it after Christmas. I posted a pic of my B-6 here years ago when I was thinking of selling it. Glad I didn't sell it. Anyway- this is my first actual post here on the board. Looking forward to trading notes with you all.

JWM


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 22, 2009)

*looks nice..*

post some pictures after you get the assembly finished. i realy dig the color. welcome.


----------



## jwm (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks. The hard part now is wanting to perfect the zillion little details: replacing every dinged part with a nos item. And e-bay calls out to my paypal account- Fender struts. Weinman levers. undinged fenders-
You know how it can get. Where do you stop? It's all fun anyhow...

JWM


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 23, 2009)

That pic is so cool! Like a real life exploded view. Gonna be a sweet ride!


----------



## mruiz (Dec 23, 2009)

*I can use your fenders*



jwm said:


> Thanks. The hard part now is wanting to perfect the zillion little details: replacing every dinged part with a nos item. And e-bay calls out to my paypal account- Fender struts. Weinman levers. undinged fenders-
> You know how it can get. Where do you stop? It's all fun anyhow...
> 
> JWM




How much for the ding up fenders?
 Mitch


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 23, 2009)

polish it all real nice & shiny.
enjoy riding.never mind the dings.
those add character.leave it original.


----------



## jwm (Dec 24, 2009)

pedal alley said:


> polish it all real nice & shiny.
> enjoy riding.never mind the dings.
> those add character.leave it original.




Wise advice. Your succinct post has given me more to think on than you know. I'll share some thoughts on it both here, and at my blog in the days to come. After Christmas I'll get back to work on the Jag. It's down to the wheels, now: flush out the three-speed, re-pack the bearings. And, of course, gettin' it all nice n' shiny.

JWM


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 26, 2009)

*thank-you,kindly.*

what year is the Jag?
what are the others in fleet ?
watching for more photos.


----------



## jwm (Dec 27, 2009)

The Jaguar is a 1961. I just got the three speed taken care of today. All I need now is rim strips and a new chain, which I'll pick up tomorrow. I'm down to the fun stuff, now:final detailing, polishing, waxing, and then reassembly. I was lucky: everything but the the Westwind whitewall tires was original, and serviceable with cleaning and re-greasing. The tires  are just too old and cracked to be good for anything but a living room display. I got a pair of 1 3/4" whitewalls on e-bay that will work OK for now. Later, when I have money in the checking account again I'll get a pair of brick treads that look more like the originals. No way am I going to pop two hundred or so bucks for nos tires.  The other bikes in the fleet are a 1955 Starlet, and a 1950 B-6. I have to get the seat reupholstered on the Starlet, so the B-6 will probably be next in line for an overhaul. 

Overhauling the bike is great fun, but right now my time is divided between fixing up the oldies, and getting out and riding my new toy- a 2004 Stingray Spoiler adult chopper- which may well be the all time baddest bicycle of all time. But that's a different topic entirely...

JWM


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 27, 2009)

i have a 1950 panther.well its a basket case.
SPOILERS ARE COOL BIKES !.


----------



## jwm (Dec 28, 2009)

Today I get started putting it all together. 
More on the Jaguar Project here.

JWM


----------



## jwm (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, the MK IV got some street today for the first time since the 80's. Worked out a few minor glitches with the shifter, and brakes. All is good, but I'm beat.
I'll have some pics up soon.

JWM


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 30, 2009)

the ride,thats what its about.
after ya get rested,post pictures.


----------



## jwm (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, today was the official part four: ride it around. I put about ten or twelve miles on the Jag today. Damn, it felt good to ride that ol' beast again!
 I have a question on the gooseneck. I noticed the pictures of the fine red Jaguar MK IV that pedalsnostalgia just posted in this section. The gooseneck on that bike has a bolt with a nut to tighten the handlebars, rather than threads in the gooseneck itself. When I first got mine, it had the same setup, but the gooseneck never did clamp down securely on the bars. I always figured someone stripped the threads in the gooseneck, and added the nut to try and keep the bars secure. Sometime before I crated the bike up I must have swapped out the gooseneck for one with threads. When I put the bike back together, it still didn't hold the bars securely, and I had to shim the handlebars and shifter with aluminum. (hint- an old license plate is perfect material) This leads me to suspect that maybe the handlebars weren't original. Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

JWM


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi JWM, First I want to say very nice Jaguar. You say your bike had a handle bar stem with AS bolts and nut and I see you have the early grips. These two items were on 1959 and some early 1960 Jaguars and Corvettes but not 61 so maybe the bars are 1959 also or replaced with aftermarket bars when the neck and grips were installed. These early bars were not date stamped so unless you have another set to match them up to its really hard to tell. In 1960 and 61 Schwinn used 3 different styles of Necks on the middle weights. I have also herd of other collectors having troubles with there bars slipping on these middle weights and it sounds like you have fixed the problem. I have not run into this problem as of yet. Jeff


----------



## jwm (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for the info, Jeff! I think I'm really starting to like this place.

JWM


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Jan 3, 2010)

I also like your exploded view of the Jag. Very cool


----------



## jwm (Jan 16, 2010)

I know that it is generally in poor form to hustle your private blog, but I finished the narrative on The Jaguar Project. It's the improbable story of how I came to own my small fleet of classic Schwinns. Some of the story isn't appropriate for kids, but all of it is true. Link to chapter one.

JWM


----------

